# Incomes Kalea Louise



## BeckyBoo

Well,

I had the sweep done on the 20th. Looked like things were happening one minute and nothing the next.

On the night of the 21st I was getting fed up and started skipping around the house and showing off that I could touch my toes. I started gettting regular pains after that at about 8pm. By 3am they were every 5mins. And knowing how fast my son arrived, the hospital told me to go in. When I got there, I was 4cm dilated. But labour ward was full. So I asked for some med's so I could try and relax and sleep. Instep MORPHINE!!!! Made me quite high and very loving lol. But because I'd had it, I had to lie down which stopped me dilating, I'm used to being active!

So when I got checked at 7:30, my morphine had worn off :cry: but was still only 4cms dilated. So we decided best step was to break the waters. Well after that all I remember is OW! I dilated the 6cm's in 40mins and Kalea was born at 8:16am 22nd August.

https://i508.photobucket.com/albums/s330/KaleaLees/kalea1.jpg


----------



## taperjeangirl

She is gorgeous!!!! Congratulations!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mervs Mum

Congrats honey!! She's a beautie!! :cloud9:

xx


----------



## Laura1984

congrats she is gorge :)
xxx


----------



## Ema

Congrats hunni, She is adorable!! xXx


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! She's a beauty! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## emma_27

Awww shes so adorable congratulations hun!!


----------



## alice&bump

aaw she's absolutely gorgeous hun!! congrats x


----------



## x-amy-x

congrats, she is gorgeous

xxx


----------



## princess_bump

congratulations, she just gorgeous :)


----------



## aurora32

Aww congratz, she is gorgeous!!!


----------



## oOKayOo

stunnin! congrats!


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Oh she's beautiful, congratualtions Becky :cloud9:

Gorgeous name choice, too.


----------



## sam's mum

Congratulations!! She's beautiful! :D

:rofl: at you skipping around when you were just about to give birth! x


----------



## polo_princess

Awww congrats hun!!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congrats she's beautiful


----------



## louisaL

she's beautiful CONGRATULATIONS 

i have a dim confession however i actually thought you had named your daughter INCOMES LOLOL


----------



## Baby-Love

Very cute. Congratulations!


----------



## MrsP

She's beautiful. Congratulations hon x x


----------



## Younglutonmum

So so beautiful!!

Congrats hunni

:hug:

xxx


----------



## lynz

congrats


----------



## ~KACI~

Gorgeous hun, congratulations x x


----------



## bluebell

Congrats hun, Kalea is gorgeous!! :cloud9:

xx


----------



## clairebear

congrats hun she is beautiful xx


----------



## Ann-Marie

Skipping around touching your toes !!!! Are you mad woman !!! :rofl:

Congratulations again, Kalea is such a gorgeous girl :cloud9: :hug:


----------



## Mamafy

Awww shes gorgeous hunny :cloud9:


----------



## BlackBerry25

What a beautiful daughter :)


----------



## Chris77

She is beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## Jinty

Aww Congrats!!! xxx


----------



## embojet

Congratulations, she is beautiful x


----------



## ryder

Gorgeous! Glad your labour was relatively quick!


----------



## bambikate

congrats she is beautiful x x


----------



## cuddles314

Congratulations and well done Becky!! She's gorgeous! 
xx


----------



## XKatX

Well done Becky, she is sooooo beautiful!! And congrats on a relatively quick labour!!!


----------



## SalJay

Aww she's lovely, well done!!! xx


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun she is beautiful


----------



## Frankie

well done xxx


----------



## bex

Congratulations. What a cutie xx


----------



## SuzyQ

Wow, 6cm in 40 mins!! Congrats-she's gorgeous! x


----------



## mumy2princess

awww shes gorgeous.. congrats hun xx


----------



## Blob

Awwww congrats hun :yipee: How amazing!!!!!!! How big was she??


----------



## Heavenx

Congratulations :)


----------



## Lyrah

Congrats hun!! She's gorgeous!!
xxx


----------



## HkLiz

Congrats!!! She is so precious!!! kalea is a beautiful name!


----------



## Heather.78

congrats hun shes beautiful:hugs:


----------



## enigma

Beautiful little girl you have there, congrats :hug:


----------



## miel

congratulations:)


----------



## BeckyBoo

She was 7lb 11oz, can't believe I missed it out lol.


----------



## Becky

Congratulations!!

x


----------



## Becki77

Congrats Becky, shes gorgeous x


----------



## ashleigh2188

congratulation shes beautiful and what a lovely name xxx


----------



## Lizziepots

Congratulations! How fast! She is lovely xxx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Congrats hun, she is beautiful. :)


----------



## Lauz_1601

aww congratulations, she is beautiful.................and I'll be skipping round the house and touching my toes later tonight lol. xxxxxx


----------



## baby D

She really is gorgeous - congratulations xx


----------



## Ell.Bishh

she is just beautiful!
congrats!
:)
xx


----------



## Sarah1987

Congratulations :hug:


----------



## Laura--x

awh congratulations hunnni
she is beautiful !

x


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations, she's adorable. x


----------



## leedsforever

congrats :):)

so cool our babies share there birthday :):)


----------



## Beltane

Congrats and welcome to the world Kalea!


----------



## BeckyBoo

leedsforever said:


> congrats :):)
> 
> so cool our babies share there birthday :):)

I have to laugh cause I said you could go into labour before me aslong as our babies came on same day lol. And they did!!!!


----------



## Jem

Ahh congrats she's lovely! x


----------



## Vicky2806

She is lovely - congratulations xxx


----------



## Kelliex

Congratulations she is gorgeous :D 
x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## debs1

Well done you she is gorgeous x x


----------



## Belle

congrats honey. xx


----------



## cosmotbear

beautiful beautiful beautiful beautiful!!


----------



## cheryl

Congratulations hun, She is gorgeous.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## Rachiebaby24

Congratulations she is a cutie!


----------



## cheeky_carrie

congratulations and well done , she's gorgeous


----------



## mBLACK

What a beauty! You must be proud.:)


----------



## redberry3

she is gorgeous!!! congrats!!


----------



## kadey

sounds like just the kinda birth i want. FAST lol 
congratulations on your little girl, she is amazing
xxx


----------



## Tinylo

Congrats on your baby girl, she's lovely x


----------



## AmysBumpNo3

congratulations becky, stunning little bubba!

xx:hug:


----------



## nikky0907

She is so gorgeous Becky!


----------



## BeckyBoo

https://i508.photobucket.com/albums/s330/KaleaLees/kalea23.jpg

Better pic of her :)


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Congrats, she's gorgeous :) xx


----------



## suzan

She is gorgeous!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## cheeky_carrie

congratulations and well done shes gorgeous x


----------



## gde78

Congratulations. She's so lovely!


----------

